# Setup machen



## Gamewalker (21. Juli 2002)

Hallo,
passt irgendwie in kein Forum also hier hinein.
Kann mir einer ein Programm nennen mit dem ich selbst setups machen kann ?


----------



## Psyclic (21. Juli 2002)

also der bekannteste ist wohl [ der hier ]

allerdings nicht freeware...

hingegen [ der hier ]
freeware ist.


----------



## Dario Linsky (21. Juli 2002)

free-/shareware:
http://www.riesmeier.de/software/winstall.html
http://www.zupmaker.de

nicht free-/shareware:
http://www.installshield.com
http://www.wise.com

sonstiges:
http://directory.google.com/Top/Computers/Software/System_Management/Installers/


----------

